# Wanting to buy axolotls eggs



## sifty (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi there i am hoping someone can help me as im looking for pink axolotl eggs that can be shipped to me in new zealand.
i have been hunting for pink ones for a while now and no luck here so i thought i would try abroad.
so if anyone can help please email me direct [email protected] thanks
Glenn


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

Axolotls are CITES listed, you will have problems getting them shipped from abroad.


----------



## sifty (Oct 17, 2011)

ianxxx said:


> Axolotls are CITES listed, you will have problems getting them shipped from abroad.


Hi
thanks for the reply, i was kind of wondering how that would work..
im guessing i will just keep hunting locally and hoping i find some..
thanks again for the reply 
Regards
Glenn


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Am I right in thinking New Zealand has restrictions on exotic imports anyway?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Your better off looking on www.caudata.com They have a wanted and for sale section specifically for Australia and New Zealand.


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

Colin's right, there are plenty of axolotls advertised through the site. Plus loads of information and advice.


----------

